
Disrupting open-source communities: NSA operation ORCHESTRA - Santosh83
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwcl17Q0bpk
======
Santosh83
A discussion on Reddit for those who want some commentary:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/1xpaie/nsas_op...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/1xpaie/nsas_operation_orchestra_undermining_crypto/)

